# crappie that still haven't spawned?



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

This morning I caught a crappie (about 10") that had a huge belly. I guess it could have just been stuffed with food, but it looked like like the ones I was catching earlier with eggs(this was in the Scioto river). Is there are way to distinguish if its food or eggs (like maybe when they're spawning they just get a much bigger belly than they do when stuffed with food?)...other than gutting them?

Also this is my first year fishing in Ohio in 10 years and I've been catching crappie close to shore in shallower water throughout the year (while the #'s are down now, I'm still catching them close to shore...in shallower water)...just this morning caught 4 (all black! pretty cool)......so does the "crappie bite" seem to be going longer this year than a typical year? if so what reasons would contribute to this? thanks


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

so is it possible that there are still crappie with eggs that have yet to spawn on 7/9? or is it just too late in the season and did I probably just catch "one stuffed crappie"?


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Over the many years of hunting for Crappies on the shores of Erie, I have found three areas that have cold springs feeding in Sandusky Bay. These springs produce colder water than the main body and at times late into Spring or even Summer I have caught spawing crappies in this type of water.

To me, crappie are like people, not all do the same thing at the same time.
The colder Spring this year kinda shook up the normal times to find Crappie in the Spring and I believe also mixed up the crappies urge to mate and produce.

Then it went to the real hot weather and the water temps rose very fast, which drove the Crappie to deeper water. 
I have been catching Crappie late at night using any type of spinner grub in shallower water like 4 to 6 foot. I figure they are in the dark hours feeding and as soon as the pre dawn hours come they move out to deeper water.

I have found Crappie are very light senative in warmer months and also stay in a comfort zone of temps instead of roaming around alot. 
My Grand Father useto say that everyone is a Crappie expert at spawning time , but the trick is finding them after the spawn.
Water temperature changes (lower) and low light conditions are where I look first for them this time of the year. Points coming off the shore and rocky areas just away from deep water are good starting spots to look.

With Erie's cleanup of the water compared to inland lakes I also start deeper seeing the light is reduced. 
The best thing in the fishermens favor is , Crappie follow food and minnows stay around shoreline ares for protection, so not far off lays the Crappie waits. 
In this time of the year I have found from my notes that jig bodies on pony spinner jigs have far out produced anything else I have tried in the low light conditions , such as night.

The Crappie is the fish that you have to hunt and learn to think like to bring home good numbers for eating this time of the year. I guess that's why I hunt daily for them and rejoice when I find a new hidden secret that relates to catching them.

Good luck to All,
JimG


----------

